# Uber Whatsit #146



## 480sparky (Apr 21, 2013)

Two in one day? Sure... why not?







Be sure the check the list of previous Whatsits!


----------



## Overread (Apr 21, 2013)

Something metal - a coin? 

Also you've some powerful dustspots there - the bane indeed of highmagnification macro!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 21, 2013)

Overread said:


> ......Also you've some powerful dustspots there - the bane indeed of highmagnification macro!



Yeah... usually they get taken out by the focus stack software.  But this is a single shot, and I never thought to edit 'em out.


----------



## Stacylouwho (Apr 21, 2013)

Maybe insect tergum.. this is gonna drive me crazy! THANKS!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 21, 2013)

Stacylouwho said:


> ......insect tergum.. .........



I had to look that one up. :er:


----------



## Stacylouwho (Apr 22, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Stacylouwho said:
> 
> 
> > ......insect tergum.. .........
> ...


 Lol. Sorry I'm a bit of a bug person... Does it involve insects?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry I can't post another image as my main computer is not feeling well tonight.

So a verbal clue will have to do.

This is used to transport and store fragile food.


----------



## Stacylouwho (Apr 22, 2013)

like egg cartons?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 22, 2013)

Stacylouwho said:


> like egg cartons?





Ding ding ding.

Photos later......


----------



## gregtallica (Apr 25, 2013)

I _love_ these threads man, they're so cool.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 25, 2013)

Main computer is finally back up & running!


----------



## sm4him (Apr 25, 2013)

Whoaaaa...I'd never have gotten that in an eternity of guesses! Cool!


----------

